# مكتبة رسومات و مجسمات و تفاصيل معمارية للاوتوكاد و التريدي ماكس



## ناهض إعزيزة (2 أبريل 2008)

مكتبة رسومات و مجسمات و تفاصيل معمارية للاوتوكاد و التريدي ماكس





























​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


مفييد كثيير
مشكور اخ ناهض وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (3 أبريل 2008)

لا شكر علي واجب اختي هنادي و اتمني ان تكوني قد استفدت من هذه models 
الجميل في الامر ان في الموقع تفاصيل معارية مفيدة للمهندسين المعمارين و المدنيين


----------



## تصميم شغلة (4 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخت ناهض .... شكر كبير كتير


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمرور و التعقيب 
المهندس ناهض اعزيزة


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (6 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخت ناهض


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 أبريل 2008)

رسومات جميلة مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز و مزيد من التقدم انشاء الله


----------



## سنا الأمل (8 أبريل 2008)

_شكرا اخي على الرسومات و هي مفيدة جدا:75:_


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا جدا اخونا ناهض
على هذا الموقع الاكثر من مفيد

http://www.max4object.com/wp/

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل خير​


----------



## ميلاد عساف (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (10 أبريل 2008)

في البداية اشكركم علي المرور و التعقيب 
و اود الاشارة الي و جود العديد من autocad details الجديدة بالاضافة الي مجسمات جديدة 
اتمني ان تستفيدوا منها
















 Free Details
م ناهض


----------



## الوفية دائما (10 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (10 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزااااكم الله الف خير


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 أبريل 2008)

روعة فعلاً موقع جميل جداً


----------



## عطور ليبيا (11 أبريل 2008)

الموقع راشع يااختى الكريمة بس كيف انصب هذه التفاصيل فى الاوتوكاد ممكن اعرف ؟؟؟


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (11 أبريل 2008)

للتمكن من تنزيل الرسومات علي جهازك 
اولا الدخول الي الموقع www.max4object.com

عند اختيار الرسمة و المطلوبة او المجسم اضغط اسفل الصورة علي كلمة download
نظرا لان الملفات كبيرة فهي مضغوطة و عليكم فك الضغط و من تم يمكن استخدام الرسومات
و اتمني ان اكون قد نجحت في الشرح
المهندس ناهض


----------



## galalhashad (3 فبراير 2011)

دائما للامام


----------



## eng.noor78 (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير ووفقك....................


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي المرور و التعقيب eng.noor78


----------



## الوسام السوري (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كتير على الافادة


----------



## الخـير1 (6 فبراير 2011)

جــزاك الله الف حســنة والف خــــــيرا.


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (8 فبراير 2011)

اهلاو سهلا بكم و شكرا للمرور و التعقيب


----------



## nsam2 (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا nsam2 علي المرور و الكلمة الطيبة


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (21 مارس 2013)

رسومات و تفاصيل معمارية 3d max

3d-furniture

3d-miscellaneous

3d-max-human-models

3d max Human objects

3d max Human objects

3d-drive-models


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (5 أبريل 2013)

مزيد من الرسومات و المجسمات و التفاصيل المعمارية للاوتوكاد و التريدي ماكس

3ds max Trees models








3ds max light objects





3D-Trees 





3D-Sanitary





3D MAX Trees objects





3D max light objects


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (5 أبريل 2013)

3d max Building





3ds max Buildings





3D Kitchen






3D Kitchen






3ds max Planes models






3D-drive miscellaneous

3D-Drive

3D Drive models


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ... وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hema.site.eng (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم طلعت محمد علي و hema.site.eng علي المرور الكريم و التعقيب


----------



## zou-ch (9 أبريل 2013)

شكر كبير كتير


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (30 أبريل 2013)

شكر لك اخي ou-ch علي المرور و التعقيب


----------



## salma hassan (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكورة جدا كنت ادور عليه


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

الصور مش باينه


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

ياريت ترفعوها تاني


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------

